# New GIGI Ruf x Nike Snowboarding boots



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Pretty crazy but I won't be purchasing them ( =

I love my Kaiju just the way they are


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

Nov 19th release date at nike snowboard retail locations


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2009)

I just got mine today, thanks for the heads up on these boots. I was going to get the Kaiju's in black but decided to go with these just cuz. They are extremely comfortable can't wait to use them this season


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)




----------

